# 06 reg Hymer B584 washroom basin



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I would dearly love to while away a few hours idly reading leisurely things on this site but there is always something to do damn it :roll:

So, has anyone replaced the washroom basin as mentioned in the subject heading.
I have removed all of it as the basin was cracked and leaking and I will contact Darren at Brownhills to order replacement parts but I am unable to remove the basin plug hole unit from the basin bottom, it appears to be a press fit and I am a little concerned about somehow pressing the replacement pieces together when reassembling the unit as the basin plastic is sooooo thin. 
Am I correct in assuming it is pressed together and if I am correct how to do it without cracking the new basin ? also how to ensure it doesn't leak once assembled.

I would be extremely grateful to hear any advice thank you, in my previous older van I had a similar problem rectified by Peter Hambilton in Preston but it cost me MANY hundreds of pounds and I am no longer that rich/stupid  

Away to tidy up the mess, again. 8O


Norman.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

After a lot of effort I finally separated the offending pieces, they are screwed together, tightly, given myself a bad groin pain in the process :roll:

Cheers,

Norman.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Ouch! But well done


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

note that downhills are no longer Hymer dealers! Chris at premier motorhomes is normally very helpful for parts - he may well make an appareance to offer help.....


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks to all who replied. The offending parts are now ordered so I now need to find the time to reassemble the unit before the Fruitcakes Meet. 8O 

So, why does a thin plastic moulding with a hole in the bottom of it cost £255 :evil: 

Norman.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon, 

I'm sorry I didn't see this post sooner, but for the benefit of others please attached an image taken from the Hymer parts system selected for a 2006 B584 to depict the vanity basin in position 1; this is PN 1268465. For all parts enquiries dealers must be provided the Hymer serial number or VIN to ensure the correct part is located as opposed to generically selecting a vehicle.

This currently has a suggested selling price of €228.59, however we would offer this for €206.37; Hymer currently have 34 in stock. € prices are subject to conversion to £ and exclude VAT and forward carriage in the UK.

With regards to pricing then I can not advise why they warrant the price they do however not all Hymer sinks fall in this price range, some being half this however the following factors will affect price; such as the number of companies in the chain making a profit i.e. the plastic pellet supplier, the sink manufacturer on behalf of Hymer, Hymer, the dealer and then VAT; the complexity of the part and tooling costs etc.

Regards,
Chris


----------

